# Ted can't jump up..



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

....on to the bed, sofe etc....he can jump up to greet people on two legs but
does not seem to know how to jump UP on to objects...he is 4/12Months. Betty at a much younger age flew through the air like a gymnast - chest forward ( I wish I'd taken pics now)...do you think he is just a non sporty CP ??


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Or a very smart little boy who knows if he waits someone will put him up saving Ted the trouble . . . 

:laugh:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaah.. Maybe he cant be bothered!!...Or He's just being a gentleman 
Molly was pretty late I think.. I used to entice her up all the time but she just didn't get it  whereas now She does it with gusto!! 
X


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

oooo brace yourself it wont be long


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit was the same and was at least 6 months of age, if not 8 or 9 months, until he could do this. I used to think it was because of his shorter legs or maybe hip problems but he has no problem now! I also think it helped once he had matured and had more muscle in his hind legs.....or maybe he was just too scared! x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd be in no rush to teach him, lo...I love when Coco takes a running jump at the couch, and compleely just bumps into it instead. One puppy eyed look and we all rush to get her up on the couch for a cuddle, that puppy will never learn how to jump, lol.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe he has worked out you will lift him? Seriously though whilst you may not want him to jump up as we all know they're not supposed to just make sure his hips and hocks (knees) are ok. Once he starts there will be no stopping him. Can he go upstairs Minton did this on day three and learnt down again on day four possibly because Hattie pushed him! (Maybe he needs varifocals from Specsavers!)


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Maybe Ted is more cocker and Betty more poodle. Dexter is very light, graceful and nimble on his feet and a real jumper. Bonnie is more of a spaniel, charging into things and always banging into my coffee table, she isn't much of a jumper at all.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wonder if you are on to something Tess, Betty is definitely more poodle and Ted more Spaniel...he can go upstairs and everything else but just not jump up...I am not bothered about it but just an interesting comparison between the two!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's a clever boy he knows it's not good for him he's protecting his joints and any future vets bills x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

theaccessman said:


> Or a very smart little boy who knows if he waits someone will put him up saving Ted the trouble . . .
> 
> :laugh:


I agree with this statement Colin, Izzie was quick to learn to jump up, she used to fly through the air, and sometimes smash into the sofa, very amusing haha. But Poppy took ages, and even now likes to cry to be lifted up, it's laziness and smart enough to know they'll be lifted if they cry for long enough  It makes me laugh


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He's a clever boy. He lets Betty do all the charging around, flying onto furniture and he quietly waits his turn.

The only thing Millie wont jump into, is my car. I dont mind lifting her, except when my back was sore recently is was rather difficult to bend and hold her


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep I agree and think Ted is being clever. My Betty leaps all over the place but still often looks to be picked up to get onto my lap at certain times, if she doesn't get the right response she then launches herself onto me but being lifted is preferable!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

You always said he was a chilled out little guy. He'll do it when he's ready or really needs to .


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami jumped onto the couch when 4 months old . . from that point it has been "Katie bar the door"! He can almost jump shoulder high now . . I kinda miss that little bobbing head trying over and over to climb up!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Ted.. may be its a case of can't be bothered to jump on things rather than he can't do it .. we are talking about chilled out Ted here


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh Ted.. may be its a case of can't be bothered to jump on things rather than he can't do it .. we are talking about chilled out Ted here


Jojo is Fudge the little pudding as chilled out as Ted?


----------

